# Diaporama evec OpenOffice



## lefevre.j (10 Février 2010)

J'ai réalisé un diaporama avec OpenOffice en y introduisant du son.
Machine utiliser un iMac processeur intel. J'ai importé sur un MacBook pro(processeur intel) pour le visualiser et continuer mon diaporama (même logiciel) et je constate que je n'entend plus le son alors que tous les données fichier son existe bien.
Quelqu'un pourrait il me donner un explication a ce problème.
Merci


----------

